# PICKIT CLONE 2 v3.0 paquete completo



## CUSCO (Sep 22, 2012)

Este es otro pequeño aporte para toda la comunidad electronica (sobre hombros de gigantes)
todos los archivos necesarios para contruir el pickit lo pueden descargar de mi blog:
http://micro-proyects.blogspot.com/2012/09/pickit-clone-2-v30_22.html




Esquema en proteus 7.9 sp1
Pcb en ares 7.9 sp1
Firmware del pic18f2550 
Software Pickit v2.61
Imagenes para configurar jumpers (creado por PALMA)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 23, 2012)

Gracias por el aporte 

Es una auto deuda pendiente programar pic's  , a ver cuando me tomo el tiempo


----------



## Justiciero24 (Sep 23, 2012)

Excelente aporte CUSCO, es justo lo que andaba buscando, en cuanto surtan el pic a la tienda lo armo y lo pruebo.
Solo una pregunta: ¿funciona en w7 64 bits? (este SO es una pesadilla a la hora de hacer este tipo de cosas, por eso pregunto)

Saludos y  gracias (Y)


----------



## CUSCO (Sep 23, 2012)

Si funciona, yo tengo uno funcionando en W7 y otro en XP


----------



## Justiciero24 (Sep 23, 2012)

OK gracias. A construirlo se ha dicho, espero terminarlo pronto.... y que ya tengan en la tienda mis PICS.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 24, 2012)

gracias por el aporte!!!
todavia no me llevo con la programacion y los micro....pero es un aporte muy bueno, sin dudas


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 24, 2012)

Excelente aporte sera de mucha utilidad gracias...


----------



## Justiciero24 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hola CUSCO

Se podra que puedas subir el archivo del PCB en otro formato, como pdf o word???
Ya que no me deja abrir el archivo de Ares, me dice que mi version es mas vieja (tengo la 7.8).

De antemano gracias


----------



## Justiciero24 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola, ya lo solucione... baje una version de prueba del ares y ya lo puedo ver. Proximamente comento como quedo.
PD: ya tengo el PIC.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

Moyano Jonathan = https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/
kapotik = https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit3-clone-55433/

y otro mas que es este ,,,,,
sumando a la colección


----------



## 0002 (Sep 29, 2012)

Al igual que Dosmetros, estoy en eso de programar pics, y con los aportes que hacen en el foro, ya no hay lugar para pretextos, muy bueno el aporte, de mucha utilidad .

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

fabricar el programador es fácil,,,lo difícil hacer el programa del pic...
pero por suerte también tienen cursos acá mismo en el foro ,los e visto en varios lenguajes


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 15, 2013)

no le hallo sentido a esto, alguien me puede explicar por favor? necesitamos programar un micro  para programar otro o.o .....?(no me respondan con un si o no, se la respuesta, mi punto es que no le hallo sentido a eso), estoy recien empezando en el mundo de los uC , ... no hay un quemador que no necesite un micro para programar otro?  o si o si en necesario?


por cierto donde esta la lista de componentes?


----------



## dinoelectro (Nov 18, 2013)

existen otros programadores muy sencillos de construir y que no necesitan de microcontrolador... sin embargo PICKIT2 es el mejor, posee depuracion en circuito, comunicacion USART y analizador logico .

Hay de varios tipos, 
los que se conectan al puerto paralelo (no necesitan de PIC)
los que se conectan al puerto serial (no necesitan de PIC)
y los que se conectan al puerto USB, como el PICKIT2


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 19, 2013)

eso explica todo,muchas gracias  , recomiendas este clone? que ya viene con zocalo, aunque no hay lista de materiales 

PD1:ese socalo zif de tres filas es en realidad uno de dos no?, osea que puedo eliminar la fila del medio no es cierto?

PD2: alguien ha probado este clon? no tiene algun incoveniente?


----------



## brayan1991 (Nov 24, 2013)

hola, me gustaría saber si alguien podría subir el pcb en pdf o otro formato, que que al abrirlo en ares me salen diferentes errores, lo cual me parece extraño ya que tengo la version 7.9 sp1


----------



## gerardo tovar (Nov 26, 2013)

hola.
gracias por el aporte.

un favor si puedes subir un pdf u una imagen del pcb para metodo de planchado porfavor.

gracias de antemano

saludos


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Nov 26, 2013)

amigo seguro que esta bien este pcb? segun el archivo ares falta una coneccion entre un transistor y un condensador que se encuentra a la izquierda

PD: si utilizaste este diseño http://www.micros-designs.com.ar/pickit2-clone-5v3-3v/ para elegir voltaje, entonces por que vos utilizas un npn en direccion opuesta?

PD2: bueno en realidad faltan 4 conecciones, revisalo, no se si estoy mal

PD3: que les parece esta adaptacion a este USB? estan correctas las conecciones?a mi me parece mejor este USB pues me parece mas seguro que el convencional ya que no se mueve mucho


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 3, 2013)

alguien me puede responder porfavor? estoy en duda si armar o no el circuito

PD: tengo otra duda, segun dicen que con los 3.3 v tambien se puede programar los 18Fxxx etc, pero como es eso posible si en el programa de pickit 2 ni siquiera aparece en la lista?


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 3, 2013)

gusfavio dijo:


> alguien me puede responder porfavor? estoy en duda si armar o no el circuito
> 
> PD: tengo otra duda, segun dicen que con los 3.3 v tambien se puede programar los 18Fxxx etc, pero como es eso posible si en el programa de pickit 2 ni siquiera aparece en la lista?



No es tan difícil chequealo y te daras cuenta por ti mismo


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Dic 3, 2013)

y bueno pues, no me he dado cuenta   , es por eso que pregunto , entonces se programaria con el winpic800 en vez del pickit2 programmer? y bueno aun tengo las otras dudas anteriores que puse jajaja

si no es mucha molestia alguien que sepa puede explicarme?


----------

